# Hot Spot Spray



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I found a hot spot the size of a golf ball on Aspen's tail. So I had to shave the area a bit and use some hydrocortizone spray but ran out after 2-3 pumps. So I went to my local Petsmart and looked at their sprays. One of them caught my attention. It's called Vet's Best Natural Formula Hot Spot Spray. Ingredients are tea tree oil, chamomile and aloe vera. This is the second day I've been using it and the hot spot has drastically gone down. Just wanted to share some good info!!!


----------



## RescueMom47 (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree....I've used it on my dogs and it works great....!!
Plus it's all natural with no questionable chemicals.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Back in the days I had my 2 Goldens that had hotspots, I mixed up my own spray that was very similar. It was a 50/50 mixture of aloe vera and Witch Hazel with a few drops of tea tree oil. It also worked very well. I can't remember where I got that formula.


----------

